
Ask HN: Cloud 9 closing for good. Any alternatives - Lordarminius
As some feared and predicted, Amazon is closing C9 in December.I learned to code on C( reading Michael Hartl&#x27;s rail book.
Can anyone recommend any alternative cloud based coding platforms ?
======
pdm55
[https://repl.it/](https://repl.it/)

------
drannex
Microsoft is launching [Visual Studio Code
Online]([https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/06/microsoft-launches-
visual-...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/06/microsoft-launches-visual-
studio-online-an-online-code-editor/)) soon and
[Stackblitz]([https://stackblitz.com/](https://stackblitz.com/)) has an online
code editor based on Visual Studio Code as well.

~~~
TheGrumpyBrit
You can also run Code online on your own server: [https://github.com/cdr/code-
server](https://github.com/cdr/code-server)

------
ziaddotcom
I think just unmigrated legacy accounts are going away, but you move it over
the the same cloud IDE setup just pegged to a regular aws account
[https://c9.io/announcement](https://c9.io/announcement)

------
flaviocopes
CodeSandbox is pretty nice! [https://codesandbox.io](https://codesandbox.io)

I also like Glitch a lot [https://glitch.com](https://glitch.com)

------
elviejo
<sarcasm>I'm still fearing that I won't be able to open Emacs tomorrow morning
</sarcasm>

Seriously though, your Editor is one of the most basic tools is as important
as the chair you sit, or the keys to your house... you shouldn't depend on
somebody else's computer to access edit your code.

------
htkibar
Cloud9 is not shutting down. You just have to use AWS version of it.

------
devcat
You can use code-server[1] to get a vscode web ide

[1] [https://github.com/cdr/code-server](https://github.com/cdr/code-server)

~~~
herohamp
This is so great, I have completely switched from self hosted c9 to coder

------
bitpush
When was this announced? I seem to have completely missed it. Can someone link
a previous discussion on HN about it?

~~~
pdm55
There are a few scattered comments. Try Search at the bottom of the HN page.

------
ahmgeek
[https://repl.it/](https://repl.it/)

------
sharcerer
Amazon's the new Google.

